# Difference between a cluck and a putt



## rocket (Feb 21, 2009)

Clucks and putts sound very similar to me.  What should one avoid as not to alarm a bird?


----------



## Randy (Feb 21, 2009)

A cluck is when he is still hanging around.  A putt is when he is going the other way.


----------



## clent586 (Feb 21, 2009)

They are very close. In my opinion....clucks are generally not as as sharp as putts, clucks are usually more lazy and not as fast of a cadence. If you do make a putt by accident and the birds perk-up, follow it with a series of soft purrs to settle the birds back down. This is only my opinion and I am sure you will get additional answers. Clent


----------



## Nitro (Feb 21, 2009)

Here is the most simple explanation- 

Cluck= good

Putt= bad

I am one who watches for a change in a Gobblers physical attitude  as much as  anything else- change in head coloration, straightening of the neck or the nervous switching of one wing over another means it's time to shoot or let him walk.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Feb 21, 2009)

If you don't cluck,you can't putt.You follow?If you want to be 100% sure if you are clucking or putting Step one is listen to it on the NWTF site,or a seasoned hunter to show you.Not a 5 bird expert,but a 30 or 40 bird expert.Next.When you call in a lone hen test your clucking ability out.If she runs you putted.Take that as a learning experience.Clucks are soft,putts are a little sharper.

Until you get your calling skills down pat stick to soft short yelps when you need to make a little more calling to convince him to come on in,remember the closer he comes the more you should back off of your calling.Less frequent,and softer.You call too much he will hang up,and eventually leave.Set a time limit between calling sessions.If you can tell he is leaving go ahead and call.If you see him coming or hear him coming...shut up.


----------



## TK1 (Feb 21, 2009)

Depends whether they are coming or going...lol....a putt has more of a "pert" sound to it...imo


----------



## rutandstrut (Feb 21, 2009)

I think there is a distinct difference between a Cluck and a Putt. The Cluck is a very soft call that can only be heard from a short distance. A Putt is much louder and urgent sounding and is usually moving away from you!

There is one instance that I would recommend you hit the nearest tree and get ready to shoot. When you are moving through the woods prospecting and you hear a Single Loud Cluck. I have had this happen several times and didn't realize what it was the first couple of times. Needless to say I was face to face with a Gobbler that turned inside out when he saw me!  now know to hit the nearest tree and get setup pointing in the direction of the "Contact  Cluck". This is a very distinct Single Note Sound that a Gobbler makes when he hears you or another Turkey that he can not see.  If you hit the ground and get setup against a tree, he will come and see what the sound was and give you a shot. This will usually happen very fast and you better be ready when it does!


----------



## TK1 (Feb 21, 2009)

There are many degrees and volumes of clucks...


----------



## joejack (Feb 21, 2009)

I never thought they sounded very much alike.


----------



## joejack (Feb 21, 2009)

Nitro said:


> Here is the most simple explanation-
> 
> Cluck= good
> 
> ...



This is something everyone should try to learn cause lots of times they wont sound an alarm til they are out of range.


----------



## sman (Feb 22, 2009)

joejack said:


> I never thought they sounded very much alike.



I would agree.  I always thought a cluck sounded like you say it.  CLUCK.

A putt sounds like you say it.  PUTT.  Always listened for the T in Putt.  

Kind of hard to describe but the first time you get busted, I can almost promise you that a turkey is going to let you hear the difference.


----------



## bnew17 (Feb 22, 2009)

once you get busted, you can tell them apart.


----------



## palmettoswamp (Feb 22, 2009)

Go listen to some birds in the woods, you will learn the difference real quick


----------



## Carp (Feb 23, 2009)

Public Land Prowler said:


> or a seasoned hunter to show you.Not a 5 bird expert,but a 30 or 40 bird expert


----------



## Nitro (Feb 23, 2009)

To me, it's volume, inflection or tone. 

A cluck is subtle, it's a call of contentment. The Putt is sharp (and sometimes "cutting" sounds like a series of putts) Think tone and inflection. Lovett Williams named it best- "Alarm Putt"

To a Turkey the differences mean everything.

Soundfiles are out on the 'net that clarify the difference better than words.


----------



## JSpinks (Feb 24, 2009)

Cluck is a content relaxed call while the putt is an alarm call that something isn't right.  If you've ever missed a bird, that was a putt he made on the way out and not a cluck!


----------



## TK1 (Feb 24, 2009)

Turkeys cluck in several states...A subtle cluck while feeding...a cluck of moderate temperment while trying to locate another turkey...aggressive clucks that are a notch below cutting...etc....To say that clucks are just one thing......is false


----------



## newmoon (Mar 1, 2009)

I believe Ben Lee was right when he said only the turkey that is doing it can tell the diffrence. If turkeys are already alerted then its easy to tell by the cadence, but I have had turkeys putt that were coming in and I believe its somtimes used to locate other birds or make them show themselfs.  alan


----------



## scott ellis (Mar 1, 2009)

A putt is merely a softer version of a cluck.  You will often hear this while hens are feeding, purring and putting.  It is not as loud as a cluck.  They will also throw in whines and single note yelps.  Also when hens are on the roost you will hear them putting(or bubble clucking) mixed with their tree yelping. The key here is there are two versions of a putt.  The ALARM PUTT, being the louder sharper tone with more inflection, then the contented putt which has nothing to do with being alarmed, but does not have the volume or bass of a normal cluck......

s.e.


----------



## icdedturkes (Mar 2, 2009)

It is very difficult to explain the difference. But anyone whom has spent enough time in the turkey woods can easily distinguish the tonal qualities of the putt. 

How am I sure of this??? If you have ever been busted by a bird that comes in from behind ya never see and catches ya off guard sounds the alarm putt and you instantly know what it is vs a cluck. 

Like I said in the beggining their is a tonal difference but it hard to put a finger on.


----------



## meleagris (Mar 2, 2009)

rutandstrut said:


> I think there is a distinct difference between a Cluck and a Putt. The Cluck is a very soft call that can only be heard from a short distance. A Putt is much louder and urgent sounding and is usually moving away from you!
> 
> There is one instance that I would recommend you hit the nearest tree and get ready to shoot. When you are moving through the woods prospecting and you hear a Single Loud Cluck. I have had this happen several times and didn't realize what it was the first couple of times. Needless to say I was face to face with a Gobbler that turned inside out when he saw me!  now know to hit the nearest tree and get setup pointing in the direction of the "Contact  Cluck". This is a very distinct Single Note Sound that a Gobbler makes when he hears you or another Turkey that he can not see.  If you hit the ground and get setup against a tree, he will come and see what the sound was and give you a shot. This will usually happen very fast and you better be ready when it does!




Well put.  The two calls are very similar in nature but have totally different meanings.  Example.. If we were to walk near each other and I calmly said hey, you would probably acknowledge my presence and respond in a similar manner.  If I were to say HEY very loudly and aggressively then you would stop dead in your tracks and be alarmed.  Same word totally different meanings and reactions.  By the way rutandstrut is dead on about the contact cluck.  I have had this happen several times and have began to use it on birds to bring them in those last few yards.  It really seems to put them at ease.


----------



## threadfin-nole (Mar 2, 2009)

a cluck is usually followed by a loud bang.
a putt is usually followed by a curse word.

sorry, just had to


----------



## dwills (Mar 2, 2009)

I would also like some help on this topic. They sound really similar from a mouth call...but I have heard many putts in the woods, followed by the sound of wings flapping


----------

